# Heart Attack ?



## mlandrum (Sep 18, 2022)

Last Sunday week ago ole preacher had a heat attack on Sunday afternoon! After four by passes and a valve replacement am on the mend? first time my blood pressure has been 116/79 since military days!!! The outdoors is just something I view out my window right now but hope to catch up with it in the Spring!! I’ll be watching you guys to make sure you stay out of “Honey-Holes!!!”


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 18, 2022)

Wow! Hope you have a smooth recovery!


----------



## au7126 (Sep 18, 2022)

Had one on Dec 30 2021 and had 4 bypass. 79 years young and back at it again.


----------



## specialk (Sep 18, 2022)

Get well and keep us posted!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2022)

Get well and get back out there Preacher.


----------



## shawnrice (Sep 18, 2022)

Get well Preacher ,you will be back at it soon !


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 18, 2022)

Get well soon, and don't worry, the outdoors is in you, sir.


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 18, 2022)

Prayers preacher


----------



## pjciii (Sep 18, 2022)

Prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 18, 2022)

best wishes on recovery!


----------



## greg j (Sep 18, 2022)

Get well soon.   Had the same procedure in 2020 and am doing great now.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 18, 2022)

Prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 18, 2022)

Best wishes for full recovery.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 18, 2022)

Glad they were able to fix it.  Been there.  Done that.  Got the T-shirt 12 years ago.  
There are still many good years ahead of you.  Get well and enjoy them.


----------



## GLS (Sep 20, 2022)

Mike, hoping for a speedy recovery.  Gil


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 20, 2022)

Thanks Guys!!!!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2022)

Prayers preacher, up and at 'em soon !!


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 20, 2022)

Prayers for preacher and his return to good health


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 20, 2022)

Prayers for full and quick recovery!


----------



## Foster (Sep 20, 2022)

Imagine the energy with all that extra blood pumpin! Better get that dog a treadmill to be ready when you come off the sidelines. Cant wait to see more of your adventures.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Sep 20, 2022)

Hope all goes well Preacher.


----------



## SLY22 (Sep 20, 2022)

mlandrum said:


> Last Sunday week ago ole preacher had a heat attack on Sunday afternoon! After four by passes and a valve replacement am on the mend? first time my blood pressure has been 116/79 since military days!!! The outdoors is just something I view out my window right now but hope to catch up with it in the Spring!! I’ll be watching you guys to make sure you stay out of “Honey-Holes!!!”



Praying you get to feeling better soon!
Were you out exerting yourself our just relaxed with you felt the symptoms of the attack?


----------



## doublebarrel (Sep 20, 2022)

Prayers sent for your full recovery! I had triple by pass at 75 and it took 3 years for me to fully recover.Walk as soon as you get home as much as you can. BB


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 20, 2022)

Prayers sent for you Preacher! Get well soon and get back after the birds and fish!


----------



## JROESEL (Sep 20, 2022)

preacher, the man has a plan for you my friend, I’m glad everything was able to be repaired, take your time and enjoy the down time


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 23, 2022)

Sleeping in MY bed once again and up too 10 minutes of walking 3 times a day!!!! Keep the prayers coming?


----------



## trad bow (Sep 23, 2022)

Preacher as you know, every sunrise is a blessing.  Every sunset is a great way to end your days thanks to your Lord. 
Amen


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 23, 2022)

Prayers from here,Preacher.


----------



## Buck70 (Sep 23, 2022)

Ol' Preacher you get better cause them catfish and warmouth need catchin'.


----------



## brian lancaster (Sep 25, 2022)

I’m 55 and just had 4 bypasses also.  God has give us another chance preacher to do his work.  Prayin for you brother


----------



## brian lancaster (Sep 25, 2022)

brian lancaster said:


> I’m 55 and just had 4 bypasses also.  God has give us another chance preacher to do his work.  Prayin for you brother


And also to enjoy his creation?


----------



## JDBrown (Sep 27, 2022)

Praying for you, take your time and get well.


----------



## dawg (Sep 27, 2022)

Prayers sent preacher. Hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 29, 2022)

Fellows I am doing very good at the end of my 4th week? Hopefully by the end of this year I’ll back in the river or field? I’ve to 135 pounds now and my blood pressure is like what it was in the military!!! Young “ Scout” had his summer haircut two weeks ago and he’s ready for some flushes? Thanks for your prayers!!


----------



## bany (Oct 3, 2022)

Well sounds like great news! Not sure how I missed this Preacher. Glad you’re doing well and I’ll send a couple prayers up!


----------



## JROESEL (Oct 28, 2022)

How are you doing preacher???


----------

